# help choosing interior color



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

hey everybody, im having a hard time deciding on what color interior to put in my resto-modded 67 lemans. the car is being painted black soon, and i was going to change the worn parchment interior for something different. 

i think a black car with a light brown/buckskin color with black carpet would look great, or i could go black all out. the brown color was never an option for my car so it would be more unique, its also costs 20% more. legendary said they can make the kit for me if i choose the brown. what do you guys think? black or tan? any pictures of these colors in other cars? many thanks


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

busaben said:


> hey everybody, im having a hard time deciding on what color interior to put in my resto-modded 67 lemans. the car is being painted black soon, and i was going to change the worn parchment interior for something different.
> 
> i think a black car with a light brown/buckskin color with black carpet would look great, or i could go black all out. the brown color was never an option for my car so it would be more unique, its also costs 20% more. legendary said they can make the kit for me if i choose the brown. what do you guys think? black or tan? any pictures of these colors in other cars? many thanks


Go with what you like and don't worry too much about what others think. It's your cash and your car, right?

Google "ultimate gto picture site" and you're sure to find a photo of something there.

Bear


----------



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

i agree, but since the tan was never an option, i wanted a few opinions from some fellow builders. legandary is sending some samples to help me decidearty:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'd personally go with a black or a RED interior.......But, as stated, do what YOU want to make yorself happy with it.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agreeRed interior looks great!!! A new PARCHMENT interior also looks nice, it is a little off white with a pearl finish. Beautiful when new and clean. I presonally don't like tan, but IT IS YOUR CAR !!!! IMHO, Eric


----------

